# Military Police (Part Time)



## celts123 (Dec 9, 2008)

Any thoughts for somebody who has no experience ? Part timers apparently stay in Massachusetts. Where and what do they do ?


Thanks


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

As a former MP, I would try to help you provided you ask a coherent question. Do you mean DOD police, reserve or Nat'l Guard MP? I have no idea what your question is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Under the total force concept, there's no such thing as a part-time MP anymore. Just ask the owner of this website.


----------



## Bug_Juice (Sep 11, 2008)

MP's in the Mass Guard are only on their 3rd or subsequent deployments... Reservists get yanked as individuals to back-fill units and the Active Duty guys are back to 12 - 15 month tours.

-hope this helps you restructure your questions


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

As a former US Army MP as well...I have no idea what you mean by "part time". Where or from whom did you get that terminology?

Closest thing I would consider a "part time MP" position would be with the Mass. State Guard, whom I understand is on stand-down at this time. I have a friend who is an NCO in that outfit if you need more info.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

You mean there's _not_ a position in the Arny that one can get to reap the benefits of veterans preference without risking actual overseas service?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Q5-TPR said:


> By part time I think he means we are home one weekend a month and 2 weeks every summer!


Ha ha, so true in this day and age!


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm currently in the MA ARNG as an Infantryman, the guard isn't just one weekend, 2 weeks a year anymore. Our unit was activated for nearly a week for this recent weather crisis we just had. Be ready to deploy soon, whether CONUS or OCONUS.


----------



## Burgatime (Dec 23, 2008)

Just go active, youll get more respect in the field. Have fun over there.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Burgatime said:


> Just go active, youll get more respect in the field. Have fun over there.


By joining the Guard / Reserve you are essentially are going "active" with the rate of deployments.

The new system is that you should "be prepared" to deploy every 5th year.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have nothing against the sacrifices that the guard has made overseas. However, wouldn't it make more sense to develop a system that at least leaves enough forces to handle a disaster or invasion of the CONUS?? Some states are stretched so thin as it is, especially with the consolidation of armories. 

It seems to me that the US Military's CIC doesn't care enough, nor will the future one care enough.


----------

